# Code name for the droid DNA?



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

What is the code name or manufacturer name for the droid DNA? ie the Samsung Galaxy nexus US version is "Toro", European version is "Maguro". The nexus 4 is "Mako"... Etc etc.

Thanks


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

ADR6435 Deluxe?


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Doesn't it say in the boot loader?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

HTC6435LVW or HTC DLX.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

It seems really odd to me that the DNA would be called the "ADR6435" when other HTC phones have much more natural-sounding names like "Vivow," "Mecha," and "Supersonic."


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> It seems really odd to me that the DNA would be called the "ADR6435" when other HTC phones have much more natural-sounding names like "Vivow," "Mecha," and "Supersonic."


all htc phones have the ADR"whatevernumbers" in them, and also have an internal moniker

this phone is DLX
inc 4g is Fireball
and so on


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> all htc phones have the ADR"whatevernumbers" in them, and also have an internal moniker
> 
> this phone is DLX
> inc 4g is Fireball
> and so on


Yeah I thought that might be the name, but then I read that "DLX" would be the model name to the international version, as opposed to the Japan-centric J Butterfly. Even now, "DLX" strikes me as a strange internal moniker compared to "Fireball" or "Mecha" or "Vivow"


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Yeah I thought that might be the name, but then I read that "DLX" would be the model name to the international version, as opposed to the Japan-centric J Butterfly. Even now, "DLX" strikes me as a strange internal moniker compared to "Fireball" or "Mecha" or "Vivow"


i really dont know where htc gets this stuff from, but the RUU and build.prop of this device both reference dlx...havent seen a butterfly j file yet (i really want it, if it does have a 1080p and functional bliss widget  ) to see the difference


----------



## mikalem (Sep 21, 2011)

In the past, the bootloader would show it... I know that the Thunderbolt had mecha as it's internal codename and was in the bootloader - in the same spot on the DNA it lists MONARUDO - take that for what it's worth.


----------

